# The marketplace



## Happytravels (May 18, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this.  I noticed in the marketplace when you hit contact owner it just sends an email...there is no phone numbers any more.  Some people don't check back and it is much quicker response time with a phone number,  Is this something that everyone wanted removed?


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2015)

That is the owner's choice - they can include their phone number in their Ad or not.  Many people do not, because of phone solicitors.


----------



## Happytravels (May 22, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> That is the owner's choice - they can include their phone number in their Ad or not.  Many people do not, because of phone solicitors.


Thanks DeniseM  I didn't know I thought something changed..:whoopie:


----------



## pattic777 (May 30, 2015)

I also have a marketplace question. I posted an ad to sell our ownership at Makai Club Cottages (Grand Pacific Resorts). I indicated that it is a Sunday-Sunday week. It got posted as Saturday-Saturday. I edited my entry and re-specified Sunday-Sunday. It got re-posted as Saturday-Saturday.

The Condos have Friday checkin, the cottages have Sunday checkin.

Is there some other place that I should indicate this edit?

Patti


----------



## DeniseM (May 30, 2015)

pattic777 said:


> I also have a marketplace question. I posted an ad to sell our ownership at Makai Club Cottages (Grand Pacific Resorts). I indicated that it is a Sunday-Sunday week. It got posted as Saturday-Saturday. I edited my entry and re-specified Sunday-Sunday. It got re-posted as Saturday-Saturday.
> 
> The Condos have Friday checkin, the cottages have Sunday checkin.
> 
> ...



Has it been 24 hours?  It can the 24 hours before the change posts.


----------



## pattic777 (May 30, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Has it been 24 hours?  It can the 24 hours before the change posts.



Yes... the post goes away after I make the edit, and then I am notified that it is back up - and when I check, it is Saturday-Saturday again.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 31, 2015)

any time you edit a post, it goes back into the pending queue.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 1, 2015)

actually I was eventually able to reproduce this, if it happens to you just re-select the YEAR, then re-select the check in week, then re-select the check in day...and it should save properly just fine.

will work towards figuring out why this sporadically wont save when you change the check in day.


----------



## pattic777 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you, Brian - I followed your instructions and I think it is going to work this time!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 1, 2015)

you are most welcome, sorry for the glitch!


----------

